# Power poles.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one making their own telephone / telegraph / power poles ? 

What you using for insulators? 

My thought is to use low voltage Malibu lighting for my buildings and use power poles to string the wire between buildings.

JJ


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Depending on how long the run is, you're likely to wind up with wire that's pretty far out of scale. Most Malibu sets come with 14-2 (they used to come with 12-2). I don't think that you could run Malibu lights at any distance (say over 30-49 feet) on "scale"'wire... which would be probably like wire wrap wire. I've started making power poles out of brass stock, and will use glass beads for "insulators" but my wire won't be carrying power.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> Any one making their own telephone / telegraph / power poles ?
> 
> What you using for insulators?
> 
> ...


The insulators I have seen used are Pierced Earring "post clasps" The little doo-dad that fit over the post on the earring after it has been stabbed through the earlobe. Dunno how many you could steal from the wife's jewelry box before they were missed. Don't know where you could buy them except maybe a jewelry store and then I bet they'd be expensive... 

Maybe you can get them in bulk from a "make_your_own_jewelry parts store".


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually try an Online Discount jewelry store and look for costume jewelry for cheaper versions.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Semper Vaporo said:


> The insulators I have seen used are Pierced Earring "post clasps" The little doo-dad that fit over the post on the earring after it has been stabbed through the earlobe. Dunno how many you could steal from the wife's jewelry box before they were missed. Don't know where you could buy them except maybe a jewelry store and then I bet they'd be expensive...
> 
> Maybe you can get them in bulk from a "make_your_own_jewelry parts store".





Not Married, That leaves that source out 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What I am thinking of trying is wire from the coil of a Relay. Un winding it. and string it a long. Maybe make some Hi Voltage towers with larger gauge wire. then smaller gauge to the buildings Making it a short run.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the plastic ones from Bachmann. Can be had for about $10.00 per dozen. They come with three cross arms. I usually cut one off,paint the insulators and then spray for UV. I have some that have been outdoors for about 8 years now. They are just too easy to bother with making them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd worry about errant toes, or in you case, shoe, catching on the wire.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got 6 transformers of various size and weight. I can disassemble one or two of them and get the windings out to use as power lines.

JJ


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.rapidotrains.com/poles.html
John,
I used to have copper wire on my telegraph poles. The set up looked great over one summer, but maintenance was a big deal. It was very hard to keep the wire tensioned properly. As soon as a pole twisted in the ground, the lines would droop. Occasionally people, pets, and critters would trip or step on the lines causing the copper to stretch, or the poles to move. 

In the smaller scales, folks are using an elastic string concept which works well for maintaining reliable tension. Check out the link at the top of my post. (I'd have it down here, but there are browser a forum compatibility issues)


----------

